# نظارة بنز بـ 300 ريال



## tjarksa (31 أغسطس 2011)

نظارة مرسيدس بنز


*بـ 300 ريال فقط*

*( صورة النظارة )* ** لون أسود* *




*





** لون بني* *



*


*ملاحظة النظارات مقلدة طبق الاصل عالية الجودة كما في غالب محلات النظارات.



بالنسبة ل السؤال عن النظارات الشمسية المقلدة عالية الجودة..

هل عدسات النظاره مظره للعين ؟

الجواب : لا ليست مضره للعين وبأمكانك فحصها في فالمحل قبل ان تشتريها حيث يوجد جهاز لقياس درجة الحماية uv.


الخدمه مابعد البيع : 

آغلب المحلآت [ بدون ذكر اسمآء ] بعد مايسلمك الفاتوره تنتهي المهمه ..!!

لكن نحن بإذن نؤمّن لك الخدمه .. ضمآن لمدة شهر شآآمله [ وحتى لوكان من سوء استخدام ] 

وانكسرت انت النظاره بنفسك نُرجع لك 50% من قيمة النظاره ... مآتوقع ان فيه محل بالخدمه المُتبعه ..


الوصف : 

مخرج 15 - حي الروابي طريق الامير سعد بن عبدالرحمن (المية) مقابل مطعم عمّو حمزه 



وللأستفسار والمساعده الاتصال على رقم : - 

424 77 999 05 

[email protected]



*ملاحظة ارجو ابلاغ البائع انك اتيت عن طريق هذا الاعلان لحفظ حقوق الموقع​


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نظارة بنز بـ 300 ريال*

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## جنان الخلد (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نظارة بنز بـ 300 ريال*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------

